# Hyla marmorata breeding.



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya.

I'm trying to breed my _H.marmorata's_. I've cooled/dryed them for about 1.5-2months now for their dry season. I've just heated them back up and started feeding them more :2thumb:, I'm going to spray them more and then (if they seem interested) put them in the rainchamber I'm now building.
The female is really plump though, so she's either full of eggs or has got a week to live from whatever on earths growing inside her:lol2:.
Any tips on how I could encorage them more? Does anyone have a copy of their call?


Cheers.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think they're that common in the UK bud, so you might have a long wait for a reply.

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I don't think they're that common in the UK bud, so you might have a long wait for a reply.
> 
> Ade



Yer i know. which is why I want to get them breeding.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

You are pretty much doing everything i said so will just have to wait and hope, Ive found this for you if its any good

Frogopedia's Bird Poop Frog singing (*Hyla marmorata*) - YouTube

Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> You are pretty much doing everything i said so will just have to wait and hope, Ive found this for you if its any good
> 
> Frogopedia's Bird Poop Frog singing (*Hyla marmorata*) - YouTube
> 
> Richie


Cheers for that, maybe if I play that next to them it'll get them singing.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the disign for the rainchamber, I got the idea form another website.

There will be wood/twigs coming up to the top so the frogs can climb, along with postos/densa in the water.

(sorry for quality done on paint)


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> You are pretty much doing everything i said so will just have to wait and hope, Ive found this for you if its any good
> 
> Frogopedia's Bird Poop Frog singing (*Hyla marmorata*) - YouTube
> 
> Richie


I played that next to there tank and both started becoming a lot more active staight away, guess thats a good sign.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you going to put an aquarium heater in the water and have a light overhead?
What is the reason for the eggcrate? In my experience I would put some large leaved plants in there.
I have never kept this species but I would guess that as with a lat of tropical species they have defined wet and dry seasons.Are you going to keep them dry before you put them in there?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Fardi,i know nothing of your frogs,i just wanted to wish you luck,i think your efforts are very cool,persist with it kiddo
goodonymate:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> Are you going to put an aquarium heater in the water and have a light overhead?
> What is the reason for the eggcrate? In my experience I would put some large leaved plants in there.
> I have never kept this species but I would guess that as with a lat of tropical species they have defined wet and dry seasons.Are you going to keep them dry before you put them in there?


The eggcrate is to stop any eggs getting damaged by the pump should hey lay when I'm not there, it also stops thme laying eggs on the pump.
Yes I've got pothos/densa going in there.
They've been in a dry season for just under 2 months. 



soundstounite said:


> Fardi,i know nothing of your frogs,i just wanted to wish you luck,i think your efforts are very cool,persist with it kiddo
> goodonymate:notworthy:
> Stu


Cheers.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got calling from the male and a female who looks like she's got eggs so far :2thumb:.
There going in the rainchamber today :mf_dribble:.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a feeling this may work for you mate.:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I have a feeling this may work for you mate.:2thumb:


I hope so. They've gone in the Rainchamber and I can hear lots of calling so far :2thumb:.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

Any luck yet? 

I've got a pair as well (bought at the Manchester frog day), and wouldn't mind having a go at breeding them when I have more time.

Chris


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Theloderma said:


> Any luck yet?
> 
> I've got a pair as well (bought at the Manchester frog day), and wouldn't mind having a go at breeding them when I have more time.
> 
> Chris



Where they from Richie.b at Rainforestvivs? If so I bough the other pair.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Dude...any luck yet?:lol2: 
Stu


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Where they from Richie.b at Rainforestvivs? If so I bough the other pair.


I'm not sure who I bought them from (just inside the door, on the left) but there was another pair there earlier in the day. They've done very well in a simple little set-up with hortag on the floor, a couple of pieces of driftwood and a couple of pots with creeping figs in. 

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has bred them yet.

Chris


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Theloderma said:


> I'm not sure who I bought them from (just inside the door, on the left) but there was another pair there earlier in the day. They've done very well in a simple little set-up with hortag on the floor, a couple of pieces of driftwood and a couple of pots with creeping figs in.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear if anyone has bred them yet.
> 
> Chris


.
Yep that would have been Rainforest vivs then :2thumb:. I bought the other pair :gasp:.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

By the way, I expect you know they are called _Dendropsophus marmoratus_ now.

Might be helpful if you wanted to Google them.

Chris


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Any joy yet? If not have you tried turning the rain off for a day or 2?


----------

